# Job hunting



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping to move to Canada later this year when I leave the Army and I am looking for a job. I have been relying on Sharpe Immigration Solutions to help me find employment but I'm not getting much feedback at the moment. Can anyone suggest a reliable alternative as I only have until Dec until I'm finished with the British Army?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you really need to start 6 separate threads? I think one or two would have sufficed. Most of your questions are commonly asked, use the search function to find similar threads by others...


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

skiaddict said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to move to Canada later this year when I leave the Army and I am looking for a job. I have been relying on Sharpe Immigration Solutions to help me find employment but I'm not getting much feedback at the moment. Can anyone suggest a reliable alternative as I only have until Dec until I'm finished with the British Army?


This is the most difficult to answer....Immigration consultants are not permitted to charge for finding you a job, so what is in it for them to give you this information...i suspect they will wish to relieve you of several thousand £ to help you, without guarantee, to obtain PR in Canada. As this route has been suspended, with the intention of changing the process, this is a real gamble. 

Are both you and Mrs Skiaddict British Citizens or possibly Canadian? 

You can get help on this site, but you would be better letting people know what you are qualified to do. Several hundred thousand people from all over the world emigarate to canada every year, many ways to do it, some will not qualify by any of those routes. When you have highly educated indians failing to get to Canada and due to the latest moves by the Govt to streamline and change the immigration process, you may find the process expensive and prohibitive fo r you to achieve. Good luck.


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Did you really need to start 6 separate threads? I think one or two would have sufficed. Most of your questions are commonly asked, use the search function to find similar threads by others...


Thanks for the advice


----------

